# 24/7 Pro front site set screw



## wdthomas1 (Jun 10, 2009)

I lost the set screw out of my front site of my 24/7 Pro 9mm on my first trip to the range. It is the 3 dot Novak type site. Taurus customer service says it is out of stock...call back in a couple of weeks. OK great. I'm trying hard to give Taurus a chance, but we're not off to a good start. Novak was no help either. They said they license Taurus to make the site, they dont make it themselves. Anybody have an idea of the dimensions of that screw so I can just get the screw. Length, diameter, thread, etc??? Thanks!!!!


----------

